# Papasan Ed Martin



## fatninja (Jul 3, 2017)

Please send prayers to Papasan  Ed Martin, He is very well respected and  highly regarded Sensei in Bujinkan circles and is experiencing major health problems. He is my teacher's teacher and mentor, I have never met the man but was trying to make one of the trips to the "barn" to train with him.


----------



## dunc (Jul 4, 2017)

I hope he's OK


----------



## jhexx (Jul 14, 2017)

It with great sadness to report that he passed away yesterday. It was reported on his facebook page by his daughter. My friend trained under him and he reported the post.

Per his Fb page:

"In accordance with Papa San's wishes and respecting his deeply held convictions, Dad died at his beloved home, Hidden Paradise. He was with his wife and his daughters. He died knowing he did his utmost to bring freedom and enlightenment to the world. 

He touched so many people, all over the world. For many of you, he was like a father for you too. With his unrelenting will, he accomplished so much. We thank you all for allowing him into your lives and into your hearts.  For many others, he was your brother, your Uncle Ed,  your friend and teacher. Our Papa San

I know his death is a shock for many of you given how quickly he got sick and passed away. His family is at peace with his death, but grieving. It all happened so fast. We  need a few days before making decisions."


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 15, 2017)

My condolences to all who had Martin-sensei as part of their lives.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2017)

Papa-san was a very dynamic individual who was a mentor to many in the Bujinkan.  I had the opportunity of training with him several times at the Dexter Bujinkan Dojo way back in the day.  His classes were always well received and very enjoyable as they were filled with his personality.

In my private training hall I have some of Ed's canes, yari and naginata.  Not to mention the custom bayonet trainer's he had made for me.  So his spirit will live on through my personal training!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 15, 2017)

I had some interactions with Ed some years ago. He was a good man. We lost contact over the years. He will be missed.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 15, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Papa-san was a very dynamic individual who was a mentor to many in the Bujinkan.  I had the opportunity of training with him several times at the Dexter Bujinkan Dojo way back in the day.  His classes were always well received and very enjoyable as they were filled with his personality.
> 
> In my private training hall I have some of Ed's canes, yari and naginata.  Not to mention the custom bayonet trainer's he had made for me.  So his spirit will live on through my personal training!


I have two of his canes, as well. My staves are also his, I think.


----------

